# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Shqiptaret ne vepra e piktoreve te huaj

## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264492858

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493060

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493129

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493196

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493254

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493461

Gjegj Shqiptari ne Tablone e K.Krivelit

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493767

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493840 
Petrela

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493909

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264493988

----------


## fegi

,http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264494343
Portreti qe u Vendose ne "Historine e Skenderbeut" te M.Barletit

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264495205

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264495268

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264499201

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264499584

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264499653

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264499869

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264499944

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264500259

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1264500793
Interesimi im per keto Vepra me Pasuron dhe bene Jeten me Domethenese
Patricia Nugee

----------

